# Batson CB70MH



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice looking stick Chris. Dig the color combo


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks great, Chris! Bass rod? Didn't you mean to say R..? Ha


----------



## Seavas (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice, that thread really sets it off.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Goags said:


> Looks great, Chris! Bass rod? Didn't you mean to say R..? Ha


You beat me to that punch line Goags. 

Great blanks and nice build Tman! I'm a CB fan, but in a moderate-medium for plugging away. What's that one trying to fetch?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Lol, um I mean Rainshadow. 
Skiff, this one will be used mostly for some bass and catfishin.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

How did I miss this one!? Daaaaaang.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Wtg, love the colors, good job Bro


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I missed this one too. Blue is looking good.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you guys


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Winner, winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice RainShadow build!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice Clean work all around


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Really nice. The color spanked it.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

